# (1970) MTD TenHundred



## Guardian (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello friends
Would anyone have information on the paint colors or even generic colors that can be used for restoration on this tractor. Any and all help would be appreciated. I will include a pic.
View attachment 41169









Sent from my N9560 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure those are the colours of that tractor!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

The MTD 9XX series came in at least 20 differant dealer colours/stickers. IMO they are the biggest baddest tractor MTD ever built, yours being a Ten Hundred it should have a 10hp B+S single cyl engine but in following years they could have up to a 16hp B+S. Hydrostatic transmission were also available but if you want a tractor that can pull a load then the manual tranny(Tecumseh/Peerless 2300) is tough to beat. They are one of VERY FEW TRACTORS that had an actual fiber disc clutch instead of using a pulley on a spring that tightens up the drive belt. Older Cub Cadets have a similar clutch disc... but its actually smaller than the MTD disc.

These tractors were sold most everywhere including the UK and Australia, I have the Canadian version which were called Columbia... the grill and rear fender pan are a little differant and I have the 16hp engine but otherwise its an identical tractor. I also have a Sixteen Hundred that has the same grill and seat pan as yours... and there was also Fourteen Hundreds.

They are mostly commonly known as MTD960 with the manual tranny, or MTD990 with the hydro, they weight in at almost 1000 lbs which makes them one of the heaviest garden tractors of the early 70s


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

This pic shows the grill of my Columbia, the Ford beside it is a 1974 LGT165 which weighs in at 850 lbs


----------



## Guardian (Oct 1, 2018)

Lance Skene said:


> This pic shows the grill of my Columbia, the Ford beside it is a 1974 LGT165 which weighs in at 850 lbs
> View attachment 41191


Thanks Lance. The info you provided is very helpful. I was looking at restoring this for it is complete with nothing missing. Wife would like me to sell it for she thinks I have to many toys already. Lol. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2018)

Depending on what chores you need a tractor for the MTD might not be the one to sell

Ive been buying/selling lawn/garden tractors for many years now, well over 150+ tractors now, and Im not brand bias about them but Im on a farmstead so I need some equipment myself, the only reason the Columbia has never been sold is because Ive never come across another GT sized tractor that can out pull it, plain and simple. Ive had the JD 300series, MF 1650s, Allis Chalmers 900series, Cub Cadets, Ford LGTseries... you name it... and they all pull pretty good but they cant keep up... and all those hydro tractors need high rpm to get power to the ground... the Peerless 2300 doesnt, it pulls just fine at 1/4 throttle so it saves on fuel to boot.

If your just gonna cut the grass I wouldnt recommend the MTD but if you want to push a snowblade or pull a bottom plough... or even go competition pulling.. yep.. hang on to that MTD. If you check the tractor section here I have a little write up on the Columbia in there also.... if I ever find a GT that can pull better I would gladly keep that and sell the 960... but for now Im still looking


----------

